# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Beli Koi >  Dicari:  tancho showa 35-45cm

## addo

Om om sekalian.........
pls pm nubi kalo berniat melepas ikan dengan ketentuan:

Jenis: tancho showa
sex: female
ukuran: min 35-45cm.....lebih besar OK saja
harga: rp 500.000-rp 1.000.000 atau harga lain jika kualitas istimewa
lokasi barang: Jabodetabek.....diluar jabodetabek maka harus ada penerima di Jakarta
ikan Lokal lebih diutamakan.....................

tks

addo

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gaban

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## neutokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

